# relayd acl like haproxy



## id (Apr 13, 2010)

Howdy,

I'm trying to move from haproxy to relayd and am having a hard time trying to figure out how to convert haproxy syntax for the acl into something similar in relayd


```
listen  site.com 10.10.10.1
        mode http
        balance source
        option forwardfor
        option httpchk HEAD /status HTTP/1.0
        server  app1-prod 172.20.102.3:80 check port 80
        server  app2-prod 172.20.102.4:80 check port 80
        # acl added to support redirecting the URLs to the backend2 servers
        acl index path          /
        acl html  path_beg      /html
        use_backend backend2 if html || index
```

any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## anomie (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't used either, but do any of these pre-cooked example solutions help? 

Presumably you understand the haproxy ruleset, so if you're still getting stuck, follow the approach: 

 Put existing haproxy ruleset into _plain English_ (i.e. dumbed down pseudocode). 
 Read the relayd docs and understand the concepts and syntax.  
 Implement the plain English rules in relayd directives.


----------

